# CyberKnife



## careyd (Jun 9, 2009)

I am coding CyberKnife for the first time. I have sent one claim to Medicare. This claim was rejected saying that My surgeon's codes were bundled with the radiologist. I have talked to the local people that I know of they have no answers for me. How do I code the surgeon's part of the procedure and get paid for it? 

Thanks,

Carey


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 10, 2009)

Carey,

You may want to check the manufacturers website for billing/coding information.  I do consulting work and we work with other medical device companies and with ours you can find reimbursement info on the websites. Or you could check with the CyberKnife rep in the area as they may have reimbursement info also.  Its tough sometimes coding for new technologies.

Good luck!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 16, 2009)

*Manufacturer*

Actually, I have found that manufacturers frequently have links and printouts from the "official sources" readily available. They have been very helpful in steering me in the right direction in the past. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 18, 2009)

Veuve and Bourb

I work with a lot of device manufacturers creating such guidance for them, so trust me when I say this is a good resource. With that said, I ALWAYS validate coding recommendations (and they are ONLY recommendations, as the company can't TELL you how to code) with official resources, such as CPT, ICD-9.  I was not telling the questioner to TAKE their advice, I simply was saying it was a great place to start.  The company many times has surgical procedure guides, info on how the device works and much more info on their sites.  Many companies are now creating coding guides specific to their products, and some even have coding hotlines for help with their devices or procedures.  When I work on these guides, my resources are always referenced also, as are many other guides that I see.

This is really no different than asking a friend, peer, co-worker, etc for advice.  In this case, I may ask one of these people about something I need more info on, after researching it on my own first.  With their advice, I certainly go back and validate the coding on my own also.  

I am also given coding recommendations from companies that physicians and hospitals are using for my review/validation.  So this process can be a two way street.  I know from an experience at a previous job, with a drug my phsycian was using, the coding the company gave was not accurate, it was out of date.  However, I was able to go from there with other info they provided and find the correct coding for the drug

We are all responsible for our own coding choices, however, networking for more information, places to start, etc is always a great idea when you aren't sure what your coding should be.  

Several times in the past, I have seen other coders give the same advice of checking with the manufacturer and/or sales people.  I hope the information was helpful to the questioner.


----------

